# General > General Chat >  parlez-vous le français ?

## stephofthenight

le fait d'appeler tous les speakers de la langue française. parlez-vous le français ? venez bien tous sans exception au wonderfull completly dans le fil de conversation français.

----------


## Bakiryu

um, mon fran&#231;ais est..... :Sick: 

I've been on french class for two years now and I still can't speak it.

----------


## livelaughlove

I don't speak it =[ but it's on my list of languages to learn!!

----------


## stephofthenight

non, au moins vous ne savez quatre mots, regardez le côté brillant qui est plus que certaines personnes savent ... que je n'ai jamais fait bon dans les classes, thats pourquoi je me contente de l'enseignement moi-même.

----------


## stephofthenight

aye, its a fun language... especaily with telemarkters...english, if they understand go to spanish if they understand go to french than german... and so on

----------


## Bakiryu

> aye, its a fun language... especaily with telemarkters...english, if they understand go to spanish if they understand go to french than german... and so on


try japanese, it's so funny. Telemarketers get pissed! (and so do jehovah witnesses for some reason)

----------


## Lily Adams

I wish! But my nickname is "Frenchie". Cuz I'm French. And my names are French.

Parlee voo franzy!

----------


## Koa

Oui, je parle français. Je l'ai étudié à l' école pendant 8 ans! Quand j'ai terminé l'école, je ne l'ai pas utilisé pour 2-3 ans, mais quand j'ai essayé de le parler, j'ai découvert que j'étais encore capable de le parler! Je lis des livres en français quelque fois, mais c'est difficile de parler ou écrire en français parce que je continue à penser en anglais!  :Frown: 




> aye, its a fun language... especaily with telemarkters...english, if they understand go to spanish if they understand go to french than german... and so on


Ahah je n'ai jamais essayé de parler une autre langue avec les telemarketers (hmm je suis sure qu'il y a un mot français pour 'telemarketer', ils doivent l'avoir inventé  :FRlol: )...je n'ai jamais le courage de le faire.  :Sick:

----------


## kratsayra

Je parle français. En fait, jai enseigné le français lannée dernier, mais au niveau très élémentaire. Je lis beaucoup de livres en français, mais quand je parle je fais beaucoup de fautes de grammaire. Cest difficile, les autres langues! 

Jaime communiquer en français aux forums.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

Je parle un peu fran&#231;ais.  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

J'ai appris le fran&#231;ais pour quelques mois quand j'&#233;tais petite, mais ai tout oubli&#233; quand je suis venue ici. Donc je l'ai re-appris au lyc&#233;e (pour quatre ans). J'aimerais beaucoup apprendre d'autres langues (particuli&#232;rement celles qui on l'air si int&#233;ressantes).

----------


## Sweets America

Je suis française et je vis en France. Mais je n'aime pas vraiment parler français, je ne suis pas libre dans cette langue.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Je parle un peu français.


Et moi aussi. Mais, j'adore le français. (ummm, my written leaves a lot to be desired, but my translating skills are pretty good, so at least I can know what you guys are saying --- I'm workin' on it!)  :Wink:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Oui, je parle français, mait pas si bon que je voudrais. Je l'ai étudié à l' école pendant 2 ans, et j'ai travaille en France.

/Claes

----------


## Shea

One of these days I will learn French. I took two semesters of it in college. What a waste of time. That department was set up all wrong. The frustrating part of it was that I really wanted to learn the language, but the way they set up the classes made it impossible.

----------


## Taliesin

Je parle un peu français. J'ai etudier cette langue pour une et moitie ans à l'ecole. Je ne m'ai pas rappeler la difference entre les accents...je m'ai rappeler trop peu choses. 
Pourriez vous corriger mes erreurs?

----------


## Schokokeks

Moi aussi, je l'adore ! J'ai pass&#233; quelques mois &#224; Paris avec une famille et leurs trois enfants... ce qui veut dire que maintenant je sais tr&#232;s bien jurer en fran&#231;ais  :Wink: .

----------


## Koa

> Je suis française et je vis en France. Mais je n'aime pas vraiment parler français, je ne suis pas libre dans cette langue.


Je croyais (?) que tu étais américaine!

----------


## Sweets America

> Je croyais (?) que tu étais américaine!


Well, erm...no.  :Blush:   :Biggrin:  I only pretend to be an American.  :Tongue:  I have a deep love for the English language. I am free in English while I am shy in French. The French words are those which were imposed on me, those in which I have had bad experiences in life, while the English words have welcomed me and allowed me to be my true self.  :Smile:  I would love to go to the Sates someday. I might do so next year. I have always strangely felt that my home was there.
I think French is a beautiful language though, but I just love the English one a lot more, it is so beautiful, elegant and refined. 

Oh, by the way, your French sentence is perfect!  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

> Well, erm...no.   I only pretend to be an American.  I have a deep love for the English language. I am free in English while I am shy in French. The French words are those which were imposed on me, those in which I have had bad experiences in life, while the English words have welcomed me and allowed me to be my true self.  I would love to go to the Sates someday. I might do so next year. I have always strangely felt that my home was there.
> I think French is a beautiful language though, but I just love the English one a lot more, it is so beautiful, elegant and refined.


I used to feel the same about the English language and about England. Now I still love the English language and I love&hate England, and because of it I appreciate my language more when I get to use it.




> Oh, by the way, your French sentence is perfect!


Yay. Instinct is an incredible thing, there's a bunch of languages in which I get stuck if I start thinking, but if I let myself write/speak without thinking about it, I'm often more right than wrong.

----------


## thelastmelon

Oui, un peu! Je suis caca.  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Je suis caca.


 Mais NON!  :Eek2:

----------


## kilted exile

The only sentence I know in French is far too impolite to post here - and funnilly enough the only time I've spoken to a frenchman I have used the sentence

----------


## thelastmelon

> Mais NON!


Mais OUI!  :Tongue:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Je parle Francais un peu, et je le lis bien, mais il y a longtemps que j'ai ecrit en Francais, et je crois que j'aie oublie tout. Aussi je ne sais pas comment on fait les accents en les forums posts. Allors, on ne sait pas la difference entre congres et congres...mais peut etre il n'import pas parce que les hommes du congres Americain sont bien comme les poissons.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> . Aussi je ne sais pas comment on fait les accents en les forums posts.


Je crois que la seule possibilit&#233; c'est d'utiliser le clavier (???keyboard) fran&#231;ais. Ou il y a une fa&#231;on de trouver les accents avec ALT plus quelques combinations des nombres, mais &#231;a marche seulement avec les "grands" ordinateur, pas avec les laptops (je crois).
Ou en italien, on utilise l'apostrophe, par example e' pur &#233;, mais en fran&#231;ais &#231;a n'est pas pratique parce qu'ils ont les accents dans le mot, en italien on utilise les accents seulement &#224; la fin des mots. 
Moi je peux &#233;crire les accents fran&#231;ais parce que mon clavier a les accents italiens. J'ai aussi la cedille (&#231 :Wink: , et je pense que &#231;a est assez amusant, parce qu'on n'a pas besoin de la cedille en italien donc je ne sais pas pourquoi elle est l&#224;. Peut &#233;tre parce que quand l'ordre des lettres (the layout) a &#233;t&#233; cre&#233;, avec les anciennes machines &#224; &#233;crire, le fran&#231;ais &#233;tait la langue &#233;trang&#232;re la plus connue et la plus importante en Italie. Mais maintenant c'est l'anglais naturellement. 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai &#233;crit un post si long  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

*hollers to Jamesian* He's a wiz at French!

----------


## Remarkable

Moi,j'aime le français!Je peut aller etudier en France et je lis beacoup literature française.Balzac,Hugo,Mauriac,Baudelaire,tout ca en français...

----------


## uncc49er06

I can laugh in french...here goes...ahem.."Le ha-ha, le ha-ha-ha!" Merci beaucoup pour ton temps!

----------


## aabbcc

I pretend not to.  :Biggrin:

----------


## uncc49er06

Actuellement, J'adore la langue francaise mais je ne l'ai jamais l'occasion de faire.
J'ai besoin de praquiter.  :Frown:

----------


## uncc49er06

Je lis mieux que j' ecris et parle.

La langue francais est tres, tres belle!

----------


## toni

I admit being absolutely rubbish with French - as I've only had informal lessons from friends but I'll try to translate what you said! ~hope you don't mind. I just think it would be fun :Biggrin:  




> le fait d'appeler tous les speakers de la langue française. parlez-vous le français ? venez bien tous sans exception au wonderfull completly dans le fil de conversation français.


"For the speakers of the french language - do you speak french? I think it is completely wonderful if french is used in conversations."

~nyaha forgive me.  :Alien:

----------


## Niamh

Sorry but I'm closing this because LitNet is an English-language only site. If you want to converse in other languages with your friends please do so via private message.

----------

